# Pseudo-scorpions or bee scorpions



## ox (May 15, 2004)

That's amazing. I have seen such creatures on a regular basis here at Singing Falls (Oregon). In fact I have seen several around and in the hives. Interesting.


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi Ox,

Pseudo-scorpions were found in hives around the world. New Zealand, South Africa, India, Germany and a couple of states in the U.S. 
Did you notice a difference in the amount of mites in the hives in which you found the scorpions ?


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

http://www.everythingabout.net/articles/biology/animals/arthropods/arachnids/pseudoscorpion/

Absolutly amazing check out the pics on this site.


----------



## Tia (Nov 19, 2003)

I am totally freaked out! I need to find out more about this!


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

A beekeeper in the Netherlands is breeding pseudo scorpions at this moment. There will be an experiment in Februari. When this experiment is a succes, it will be repeated in May on a larger scale.
The species used for this experiment is "pselaphocherner", there might be a typing mistake in the name. I cannot find anything about it.

I'll try to keep you informed.
Hennie


----------



## Jason Groppel (Jul 17, 2003)

Check this baby out! I found this one in a hive after removing the honey frames for processing.
I took the picture with my microscope.


----------



## Jason Groppel (Jul 17, 2003)

Sorry, maybe this will work:

http://www.geocities.com/groppelj/ ...groppelj/"]http://www.geocities.com/groppelj/ photopagetan.html


----------



## Jason Groppel (Jul 17, 2003)

I tried and it won't let me view the pics sorry guys. They are really good. Anybody know how to post pics here? I read the instructions and it didn't work for me.
JG


----------



## Jason Groppel (Jul 17, 2003)

HERE! TRY THIS ONE!
THIS ONE SHOULD WORK:

http://www.geocities.com/groppelj/photopagetan.html


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

Jason,

try a forward slash at the end: [ /IMG ] and [ /URL ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Since I have dialup and it only connects at 14K I appreciate just having the links so I can open them or not.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

BTW does it occur to anyone else that Checkmite, Apistan, Oxalic acid, Thymol and maybe even FGMO probably kills these?


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

Michael,
It's not a probability. Its for sure that the species bred for the experiment does not survive an acid environment. Since I have treated my hives with oxalic acid just before Christmas, I will have to wait for the second experiment to give the bees time to remove the acid from the hives.

Jason,
Nice picture, it looks like a vicious carnivore. The enlargement of the picture leaves us no clue about the size. Can you give me estimate of its length?


----------



## Jason Groppel (Jul 17, 2003)

I forget what magnification I had it set on, but as I remember it, it was nearly as small as the lettter J seen here on this reply - J


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

in my case that's 2.5 mm

But when I change the character size in my browser or the screen resolution, it could be any size.


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

hennep, what is het adress voor dese web pagina? Ik spreek en beejie nederlands maar ik wil graag oofenen.

translated from rather mediocre Dutch... hennep, what is the address of this web site. i speak a little dutch but i would like to practice.

thanks, justgojumpit


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.bijenhouden.nl/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4379

veel plezier,
Hennie


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

For those of you who did not try to read the forum posted by hennep, go back and scroll down. There is an English post copied from B-L that was quite interesting.


----------



## hennep (Jul 29, 2003)

In the past week I've contacted someone who knows more about it: http://www.bijenhouden.nl/downloads/donovan.txt

This conversation was in english 

Hennie


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

hennep: Thanks for the good info. Occasionally in my hives I've noticed a single cell capped with a web (just one cell and no other apparent damage). I wonder if this could be a pseudo-scorpion nest? Pseudo-scorpions look bigger than varroa so must be visible to the naked eye? I'll watch more closely in future hive inspections.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Take a look under the web. I have seen individual cells covered with a web that upon further inspection contained a very small wax moth larva. Not sure how old they are, but they probably just haven't gotten big enough to do much damage -- YET!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Usually if the webs are just under the cell cappings its Braula coeca larvae. Wax moth larva usually go right for the midrib.

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/pest&disease/sl46.html

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/pest&disease/sl44.html

http://maarec.cas.psu.edu/pest&disease/sl45.html


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

The web is very thin, fairly dense and "caps" a single cell. Seems to be a different kind of web - not like wax moth. I havn't seen any tunnels or other evidence and have never seen Braula coeca on the bees. Maybe a really small spider?


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

That pretty well describes what I saw on empty comb that was stored in my garage. It was not a wax moth coccoon, but a very thin layer of web over just one cell with webbing or maybe a coccoon at the bottom of the cell. There were maybe 4 or 5 of these scattered across one deep brood comb. I'll bet if you watch it closely, within a few days you'll see tunnelling starting at the bottom of that cell into adjoining cells. When I saw that, I dug out what I assumed to be a very young wax moth larva maybe 1/4" long and very thin. I didn't think about it at the time, but I wonder now if it might not have been a SHB larva. I saw no adults anywhere. I should have looked at it under magnification. Anyway, I cycled all my stored brood comb through the freezer for 24 hours.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

SHB larvae are "spikey".


----------

